# Is history set to repeat itself.....???????



## rajasekharan (Jan 14, 2007)

scientist found that the sekletons they unearthed in jodhpur contained were 50 radio active than normal ones.......


*www.audarya-fellowship.com/forums/newsletters-journals/31909-atomic-warfare-ancient-india.html

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&sa=X...cd=1&q=radioactive+skeletons+in+india&spell=1

*www.philipcoppens.com/bestevidence.html

does this indicate that in the past there has been a "neuclear war" fought and that the history is set to repeat itself??????????

is it really true that our past men had wonderful ability to make aeroplan4es and others????     

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pushpaka_Vimana

*www.geocities.com/dipalsarvesh/mahabharat_astronomy1.html

*www.geocities.com/dipalsarvesh/mahabharat_astronomy3.html


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 14, 2007)

may be the place where they were burried has some some radioactive substances


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 14, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> may be the place where they were burried has some some radioactive substances


i have the same theory. if the nuclear war theory were true then archeologist would have found proof way back..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

Then there must be a browser war that had taken place in the past.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 14, 2007)

we are still uncovering many things...., if all are well 

what did those nine unknown men discovered.....

what did that lines in ramayana tell......neuclear war????or just an immadination......

the only way to escape from radiation is to submerge in water......thats what the soldiers did...alll right ...what about the crash landings of the planes and all?????
__________
i found some more .......

*www.veling.nl/anne/templars/ancientaircraft_nf.html
*www.nexusmagazine.com/articles/ancatomicwar2.html

there u go....the second link has a complete history to tell about the "fall of Raman Empire"

"In the way we traditionally view ancient history, it seems absolutely incredible that there was an atomic war approximately 10,000 years ago. And yet, of what else could the Mahabharata be speaking? Perhaps this is just a poetic way to describe cavemen clubbing each other to death; after all, that is what we are told the ancient past was like. Until the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, modern mankind could not imagine any weapon as horrible and devastating as those described in the ancient Indian texts. Yet they very accurately described the effects of an atomic explosion. Radioactive poisoning will make hair and nails fall out. Immersing oneself in water gives some respite, though is not a cure."


----------



## mediator (Jan 15, 2007)

All the people who have their own theories and expert opinions shud read about the *technique of carbon dating[b/] by which the "age" of any material can be found out!

Yes, I think history will repeat itself! *


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 15, 2007)

i hope that the history indeed will repeat.....
“I don’t know with what weapons
World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and
stones.” Einstein said........i guess he is right


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> All the people who have their own theories and expert opinions shud read about the *technique of carbon dating[b/] by which the "age" of any material can be found out!
> 
> Yes, I think history will repeat itself! *


* 
Carbon dating is accurate only till abt 50000 yrs... ie 10 times the half life of radioactive carbon....
n this things seem quite ancient...
they shd use uranium dating... *


----------



## mediator (Jan 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Carbon dating is accurate only till abt 50000 yrs... ie 10 times the half life of radioactive carbon....
> n this things seem quite ancient...
> they shd use uranium dating...


Ah yes, thanx for reminding! 
Its actually the concept of "half-life" on which Carbon dating is based! I dunno if "half-life" technique is ancient, but it is effective!

Neways Uranium dating is also based on half-life concept..Isn't it?


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmm...some day someone is gonna find that there once existed a superior civ and they all perished cause of war...and we are just starting from "zero" and will reach the same stage and destroy ourselves....


----------



## ketanbodas (Jan 16, 2007)

History is destined to repeat itself every once in a while, they say


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 17, 2007)

history will repeat itself ie after ww iii noone will survive and all will begin from the beginning


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2007)

yup uranium dating is also based on its half life but its much more than radioactive carbon.. The age of planet earth was found using this only


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 17, 2007)

how old is our mother earth??????


----------



## mediator (Jan 17, 2007)

*Around 4.5 billion years old*!


----------



## Stick (Jan 18, 2007)

Brhmastra=Autombomb/Nuclear Bomb​
and in our Ancient story of Ram, Krishna and many other war stories we read that to end the Battle at that time they used Brhmastra.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 18, 2007)

@Stick.....i guess thats atom bomb , aah...never mind...
hmm....yeah then that means there has been several times its used before........


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

r u guts NASA ppl or just geeks


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 12, 2007)

This is all bullShit ! I dont think ancient people ever had knowdlege of atom bombs or aeroplanees or something. Its just someones imagination really loose.All we had are some poems and translations.I think the whole thing is really overblown and crap.
   Its almost like saying we are using P 4 Duo core PC and after one year we will be using 486 until we again discover P4 Duo core almost like history repeating itself thing. Pretty stupid eh...
    Now why will someone who knows how to use atomic bomb keep swords and draggers when he will have knowdlege enough how to make a decent gun.I bet Arjun would have had better aim with Shot gun..( Agni ban or agni bullet )Bullet whatever your imagination is better than all arrows on this earth.
    That Pushpak Viman is the most over blow theory that indians had invented aeroplane. Man you invent an aeroplane and 1000 years later you dont know even how to make a moter car.  
     I think Aeroplane was invented by wright brothers and thats why people kept improving it until we had jet in such a short time. If Aeroplanes were invented that long before as in Ramayan we would today now be living on some other planet and i would at least be using something better than this dumb laptop to type this.


----------



## mediator (Mar 12, 2007)

^Atleast u cud have made a decent comeback in the forums! Neways I also can't believe that 30-40 yrs ago we had an OS that was much more superior than present Operating systems in terms of stabilty. Great to see a guy who doesn't respects even the scientific processes like carbon/uranium dating that proves everything and then goes on making his own childish expert opinions!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 12, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> may be the place where they were burried has some some radioactive substances


^^ Agree.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 12, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> i have the same theory. if the nuclear war theory were true then archeologist would have found proof way back..


   Couldnt agree more. You are 100 % right .Its really a all too far fetched imagination. I wish people were really not this optimistic to construe this .


----------



## chicha (Apr 1, 2007)

there is a theorey that life on earth is seeded from space.
that might explain the drawings in many caves of many civilizations around the world let alone egyptian.
But i like to belive the Bing Bang.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 1, 2007)

It's not Bing Bang... it's big bang, chicha *img245.imageshack.us/img245/3316/tfr612ix4.gif


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 1, 2007)

How OS did they use?. Did they use windows?. Maybe due to loads BSOD all the technology which they have crashed?. 

All this are pure BS. There is no scientific evidence nor any evidence found. They only found planes and things carved on rock that is it.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 11, 2007)

Yaa and just because some one carved something on the rocks doesnt mean it has to exist. Its just imagination let loose.And anyway they were not exactly planes or ufo drawing but something that resembling them ....
   I dont think seriously ancient man has more knowdlege than too cook his food on fire...
  The spices that makes the food tasty we added those..


----------



## mediator (Apr 11, 2007)

> I dont think seriously ancient man has more knowdlege than too cook his food on fire...


And "I don't think seriously" that some wise guys here have even an iota of knowledge about the scientific C-dating, Uranium dating procedures. All they know is to make expert opinions, with phrases like "I don't think" , on the explorations on which I guess they haven't even studied carefully/appropriately. What I observe is that these wise guys r nuthing but budding rumour mongers and spread their dirt by making their expert opinions as "I think" etc on the matters of explorations, scientific discoveries etc. I guess these natural born experts shud join NASA or some advisory committee and make the world a better place just by sitting in their AC homes and thinking if its possible or not and spreading their words like 2 retired ladies who keep on talking about the philosophy of life and whats happening in the houses of Mr.Sharma Ji and Mr.Verma Ji.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 11, 2007)

What is the relation to carbon dating....to the ancient man actually knowing the use of Atomic Warfare...
1) Carbon dating roughly tells whether how old the Material is...It doesnt necessarily mean that the objects found around it were that old to.
2) Just because Radio isotopes of high radation were found doesnt mean that there was a nuclear war.Infact many moons of planets seem to have high content of Radiations.It doesnt mean that all over universe wherever there is high radiation there was a war..This is way to stupid even to comprehend this thought.
3)Moreever the ratio of the ratio of 14C/12C is not constant in the atmosphere thus is was in high number before the industrial age as fossil fuels released a lot of carbon dioxide that was depleted in 14C.What it means in laymans language is that whatever died before that period will make things more old, So RADIOMETRIC Dating also commonly called as Carbon 14 dating is not really too accurate.
4)Carbon dating is accurate enough to thousand of years...but more than that it very suspectibe. SOURCE:*www.angelfire.com/mi/dinosaurs/carbondating.html
5)When Willard F. Libby Discovered Carbon Dating even he wasnt as sure as some of the few learned members here seem to be..
6)Even Greek Mythology has equal thing like "Zues' bolts were made by Haephestus" And that Zeus used Flying machines..But no Greek seem to take that seriously.Comeon just because someone writes it or traces of radiation are found it doesnt mean was must have taken or someother BS.
7)There is high level of Radiation around Jupiter...( Google and you will find).The reason on it being on earth on some places is Van Allen belts around Earth, except may be on jupiter its on grandelur scale.( Er as per some of the members it may be ancient indian taking space craft and fighting on jupiter)For down to earth people and scientists its the Van Allen Belt..and such phenomenon which account for such factors on universe. 
    Frankly i dont know who is more scientific ....what do you people think..For most of the things unexplained it takes little finding and effort rather than giving any vague theroies..and amusing too at that..

 Peace


----------



## mediator (Apr 11, 2007)

> Nuclear Weapons
> 
> When the Rishi City of Mohenjodaro was excavated by archeologists in the last century, they found skeletons just lying in the streets, some of them holding hands, as if some great doom had suddenly overtaken them.
> 
> ...


Read more here carefully and patiently!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=334507&postcount=27

What about Vedi Mathemetics lessons that MBA seekers take? What do u think makes them so deeply devoted to it? Shud I make this thread into a complete FIGHT CLUB?



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> I dont think seriously ancient man has more knowdlege than too cook his food on fire...


So @freshseasons can u stop making stalereasons. I doubt if ancient man knew just cooking and all!

So I request u to do some thorough research before speaking next time! 

PEACE!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> Everybody is WAITING 4
> 
> 
> " THE JUDGEMENT DAY " ................ r v ???
> ...


You make no sense to me.


----------



## indian_samosa (Apr 12, 2007)

Just like how civilization is today...only a part of the human race is technologically advanced like the americans or europeans or whatever ....and some part of people like from africa or other tribes from many nations still live that ancient life.It might have been the same in the olden days...there might have been some particular race which was far advanced but because of some stupid reasons they killed themselves off ....and later may be some tribe like people witnessed these advanced people's stuff ...and documented in their own way like carving or whatever.

May be at that time planes flew but only once in a while they might have crossed over these tribe areas ..the people living over there documented all this and called them by weird names..who knows!
just like if u show ur shiny new core2duo to a tribemate...it means nothing to that person..because he doesnt understand.

Same way if a war breaks out ..who will die ??
All the countries who are fighting the war will die ..the same countries who have all the gizmos and technology....and once these so called superpower countries are wiped out...what will remain ?? The "Zulu" tribes of some distant country or whatever...and this tribe or tribes will carry forward the human race.............now thats what I call History repeating again.


----------



## amol48 (May 8, 2007)

> ll this are pure BS. There is no scientific evidence nor any evidence found. They only found planes and things carved on rock that is it.



Agreed! In reality they were never found !



> Yaa and just because some one carved something on the rocks doesnt mean it has to exist.


Completely with you. Just like our architectural monuments have hearts carved with names in it doesn mean that the people were in 'love' right uh ! 

@Indian_samosa

You made to 'THINK' again really ! Good point...


----------

